# KINGFISH CUSTOMS IN 209 MODESTO



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

here are pics of cars we have done or r currently working on. pics include. rear end reinforcment. mild reinforcemnts for chroming upper and lower trailing arms, a impala x frame with wishbone suspension from blackmagic that has a 45 + rear bumper lock up that belonds to the bosses cousin, my personal hopper with a 35+ rear lock up, and the bosses double pump regal with a 35+ rear end lock up

we are also selling frame reinforcments as well for the x frame, g body and other cars


----------



## 29tudor (Nov 7, 2005)

:uh: :ugh:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

didnt realize the pics didnt work. i went back and edited it


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

Wow... I just learned some shit. :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@May 30 2007, 06:21 PM~8009609
> *Wow...  I just learned some shit. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 AND WHAT WAS THAT??


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

let me know when that impala is done


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 30 2007, 03:53 PM~8009850
> *let me know when that impala is done
> *


Hmm................
House/shop call????? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@May 30 2007, 06:05 PM~8010661
> *Hmm................
> House/shop call????? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

haha himbone(jimmy), knows who we are, we were kicking it at the sacramento show. we all run black magic equiped cars lol. i dont think he will be pulling a shop and/or house call on us since we rep the same company and we dont talk shit about either of us lol jimmy is good people and his dog petey is off the hook lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

unforgiven50insp- what did u learn


himbone, not sure when the impala is gonna be done. its been sittin like that for months now lol. we were gettin ready to put the front together and found out that the lower a arm balls joints are for a g body not the impala. plus also converting the drum brakes to disk brakes up front. i dont think this car will be done until the end of the year if not longer. its a 64 wagon, gonna be double piston to the nose with generation 3 blackmagic piston pumps.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

if anyone is gonna be doing shop/house calls lets us know ahead of time so we can give out the directions, phone number, road maps to the place and bring some carne asada for the bbq lol fuck the bullshit, lets hop and eat lol


----------



## six-4lover (Jan 13, 2007)

did u cut the body mounts off of the impala frame or did u just reinforce around it


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave: wussup Jeff


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

we cut templates out over the body mount holes and cut the plates out where the holes are so that we could put a new set of body mounts in. but basically the frame was reinforced around the body mount locations


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

hey whats up eddie. frame looks good. we will get that regal frame taken care of


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

regal king, forgot to mention on the pics posted above, on the trunk of the red regal, u can see my buddies kingfish logo on the trunk that was airbrushed, and hand brushed and also pin stripped by the guy that does our mural work


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 31 2007, 12:02 AM~8013172
> *regal king,  forgot to mention on the pics posted above, on the trunk of the red regal, u can see my buddies kingfish logo on the trunk that was airbrushed, and hand brushed and also pin stripped by the guy that does our mural work
> *


:thumbsup: your right he does some nice work, find out his price range for me on something like that (sizewise) Thanks again.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

i know my work is gonna be 1000.00, but thats cuz we are friends. but he is definately worth it.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

here are some links to more work done by our air brush artist. also the car was painted by my buddy mino (kingfish_custom209) and also installed the 4 pump red anodized/gold pumps as well as all the frame work and body work. this blazer took 1st at every event i went to as well as many many others i didnt attend even when they stuck it in mild SUV custom it was shutting down escalades, tahoe and all the other SUVS that were put in the category. also took 2nd place at the vegas super show in 06

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/sxyblueeyes4...scd.jpg&.src=ph


http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/sxyblueeyes4...scd.jpg&.src=ph

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/sxyblueeyes4...scd.jpg&.src=ph

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/sxyblueeyes4...scd.jpg&.src=ph

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/sxyblueeyes4...scd.jpg&.src=ph


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

split belly done to a buddies regal from hopping on busted motor mounts crackin the crossmember and colapsing the top of the crossmember


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave: Jeff it was nice meeting you, thanks for waiting up so late, I wasn't aware of the Road Trip I was going to be making.... :biggrin:



TTT for KingFish !!!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

no problem, just hopefully next time ur making a trip u dont get urself lost lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

oh jeffe ur gurth is so immense and no one grabs there ankles like u do


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

m jus fukn around u know ur my main wedo


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

haha, no ankle grabbin here flasido domingo, aka mino "PILLOWBITER"


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 3 2007, 07:25 PM~8035163
> *haha,  no ankle grabbin here  flasido domingo, aka mino "PILLOWBITER"
> *


 :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

THIS LINK HAS COMPLETELY NOTHING TO DO WITH HYDROS OR LOWRIDERS, BUT FOR THOSE OF US WHO GREW UP WATCHIN VOLTRON, UR GONNA FUCKING LAUGH AT THIS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVswFzaYcCM...related&search=


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

ghost riding the whip on a freeway saudi arabia style youve got to watch this shit

http://youtube.com/watch?v=qukUmDfoDpc


----------



## 650 ReGaL (Jun 29, 2005)

:thumbsup: * KING FISH CUSTOMS *


THANKS FOR THE PICTURES BRO, KEEP SENDING THEM LOOKS GOOD, REAL GOOD WORK BY PEOPLE THAT KNOW WHAT THEY ARE DOING.......


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

no problem eddie, hope ur buddy got to see the pics as well. all that is left is the front spring pocket, top of the frame where it curves, bridge and finishing up the towers, also we are gonna toss in some lil extra work on the cylinder holes just for kicks so the homies cylinders are always straight.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks Jeff, I have allot of people asking me for help with frames, hydraulics, ect

you definetly have a work load ahead of you, I used to do buisness with another shop but things went sour (talk to you about that later) so I will direct all my people in your direction


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

GOOD WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

no problem eddie, we welcome the work, thanks for all who u send in our direction. the frame is 60% complete, would have had it 60% done on tuesday but ran out of welding wire and it was already after 5pm lol had to wait till today to get another spool of it.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

wanted to let those who were interested we are doing partial and full frame wraps. 

partial wrap with bare frame=$1200.00 items done, major stress points, arches, front spring pocket, towers, crossmember (all sides of it) bridge inbetween rear arches and other lil tricks i do not wish to tell about 

full frame wrap with bare frame=1400.00 entire frame and all sides wrapped and reinforced

partial wrap with body on frame=950.00 items done, arches, front spring pocket, towers, front and bottom of crossmember, and bridge


also if there are any requested work let us know, we can work out a price on various items if u only need certain things done. 

also doing rear end reinforcing as well


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

just picked up a 65 impala, belongs to a customer hope to bring that car out by the end of this year


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 6 2007, 03:47 PM~8054970
> *no problem eddie, hope ur buddy got to see the pics as well.  all that is left is the front spring pocket, top of the frame where it curves, bridge and finishing up the towers,  also we are gonna toss in some lil extra work on the cylinder holes just for kicks so the homies cylinders are always straight.
> *



yea i saw the pics thanks again jeff ur good people definatly worth the road trip!!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

no problem, we got a bit more work done, but no pics it was late at nite and couldnt take the pics at nite. will have some more work done tomorrow as well


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

yea whenever you can send pics id b happy to see :biggrin: 
i have a folder open with just pics of frame and the process that you have sent


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

cool ill get u some more pics tomorrow. gonna finish up a few more things that can be taken care of. as well a some extra touches that are pretty easy to do


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 7 2007, 09:20 PM~8063809
> *cool  ill get u some more pics tomorrow.  gonna finish up a few more things that can be taken care of.  as well a some extra touches that are pretty easy to do
> *


:thumbsup:



TTT for kingfish customs !!!!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

thought i let everyone know we also do do hardlining as well


----------



## DZN customs (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 31 2007, 02:39 AM~8013254
> *split belly done to a buddies regal from hopping on busted motor mounts crackin the crossmember and colapsing the top of the crossmember
> 
> 
> ...



Oh no!! I thought split bellys were top secret around here :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

haha, naw no top secret here, if u want buisness gotta advertise what u can do and just by mouth lol gotta have some pics to go along with it. unless ur already a well known company and/or person


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Kingfish, do you wrap *and* mold, or just wrap frames? PM me a price on a fully wrapped and molded X-frame

Kalirider & Regal King, you guys are crazy doing that road trip! PM me some pics of the frame when you get a chance.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Jun 11 2007, 12:54 AM~8080548
> *Kingfish, do you wrap and mold, or just wrap frames? PM me a price on a fully wrapped and molded X-frame
> 
> Kalirider & Regal King, you guys are crazy doing that road trip! PM me some pics of the frame when you get a chance.
> *


:wave: I'll post pics tommorrow for you homie  

Yeah the trip was long....... got home about 4am and had to leave by 5am to get to work in Lodi by 7am..... exhausted !!!!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

Ya hopefuly next time u decide on a road trip bring the work clothes and grab a hotel in the area lol. frame is 80 % done. just need to get metel for the top of the frame behind the towers and the spring pocket, and the channel for the bridge then grind down the weld work and its all urs again lol


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

HEY KINGFISH WOULD YOU FULLY WRAP A FRAME ON A 72 BUICK SKYLARK FOR ME OR A PARTIAL WRAP WITH EXTENED A ARMS AND THE WORKS I'LL TRADE A 79 REGAL FOR IT....

1979 REGAL 4 SALE

PM ME


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jun 11 2007, 05:28 PM~8084986
> *HEY KINGFISH WOULD YOU FULLY WRAP A FRAME ON A 72 BUICK SKYLARK FOR ME OR A PARTIAL WRAP WITH EXTENED A ARMS AND THE WORKS I'LL TRADE A 79 REGAL FOR IT....
> 
> 1979 REGAL 4 SALE
> ...


:0


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 11 2007, 06:27 PM~8085397
> *:0
> *


WHEN MONEY'S KINDA TIGHT YOU GOTTA DO WHAT YOU GOTTA DO HOMIE


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jun 11 2007, 07:24 PM~8085870
> *WHEN MONEY'S KINDA TIGHT YOU GOTTA DO WHAT YOU GOTTA DO HOMIE
> *


true.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

ill send u a pm there 79 regal


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 11 2007, 11:25 PM~8087726
> *ill send u a pm there 79 regal
> *


THANKS FOR GETTING BACK TO ME BRO....


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

oh what a bitch it was do get the back of that x member wrapped up lol. we have this cold rolled steel thats 1/4 inch thick and u cant even bend that shit with a big ass hammer lol. but its done lol


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 12 2007, 04:56 PM~8092048
> *oh what a bitch it was do get the back of that x member wrapped up lol.  we have this cold rolled steel thats 1/4 inch thick and u cant even bend that shit with a big ass hammer lol.  but its done lol
> *


:0 SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## six-4lover (Jan 13, 2007)

Quick question on the first page it shows a car lock up with a chain bridge why does it go up and across whats the point 4 that type of chain bridge


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

the purpose for the way we bridge it was for hopping the car. we did an H with the chains. so that we could still 3 do a standin 3 wheel with the slack coming from the cross of the H. plus it also keeps both chains tighten the same tension


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

Hey I need a price on reinforcing the rearend of my 1990 towncar. it's already off the car I will deliver to the shop and pick up hook it up

Amigo, hermano, carnal primo whatever it takes :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

u lookn 4 reinforce like in pic or some thing custom 200bucks eitherway wen u got time just drop me a line n il get u taken care of thanx or feel free to giv me a call at 209 5354120 ask 4 mino thats me peace


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave: KingFish Doin' it


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

ttt


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

got the bridge installed today, last on teh list is the top of the frame and towers and the frame is done. should have that finished tomorrow HEAT pending lol


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

DAMN THAT HEAT TO HELL. lol almost done


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 14 2007, 10:16 PM~8108354
> *got the bridge installed today,  last on teh list is the top of the frame and towers and the frame is done.  should have that finished tomorrow HEAT pending lol
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

THANKS FOR THE UPDATE BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

hey no problem. should be finished up within the week.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

here is the channel we welded up on friday evening. its welded from the top of the frame and the back of the x member i did on thursday, sweating a river on lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

the bridge is also 8 inches wide so the whole spring should fit right inside of it


----------



## 1lowlow (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 17 2007, 06:25 PM~8122968
> *here is the channel we welded up on friday evening.  its welded from the top of the frame and the back of the x member i did on thursday, sweating a river on lol
> 
> 
> ...


looks like bubble gum


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

we will see wen its done wat it looks like but thanx 4 the constructive critisism maybe you have a car maybe you dont doesnt really matter to me because opinions are like assholes everybody gots one


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jun 18 2007, 09:18 AM~8126424
> *we will see wen its done wat it looks like but thanx 4 the constructive critisism maybe you have a car maybe you dont doesnt really matter to me because opinions are like assholes everybody gots one
> *


and they all stink :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

haha, jimmy. he should have put that too, but hey they all cant be winners lol. hows the impala doing,


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 18 2007, 08:53 PM~8131165
> *haha,  jimmy.  he should have put that too, but hey they all cant be winners lol.  hows the impala doing,
> *


layin broke in the back yard


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

aww that sucks. whats wrong with it. anything we could help u out on so u dont have to take the treck up to vegas and have them leave ur windows down and get the white guts dirty lol


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jun 18 2007, 09:18 AM~8126424
> *we will see wen its done wat it looks like but thanx 4 the constructive critisism maybe you have a car maybe you dont doesnt really matter to me because opinions are like assholes everybody gots one
> *


i have seen your work and nice hack job on the cutless less buble gum cleaner jobnow you have to grind off all the weilds you just put on


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

but well worth it when your none


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skanlesscc_@Jun 19 2007, 07:03 PM~8137615
> *but well worth it when your none
> *


done


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Wow I see allot of people talking shit about an up-&-comming shop, I think those that talk should post up some of their work.


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

:uh: it was a matter of time before haterz got on here why hate give credit I mean unless ur the shit @ doing it I dont think you got much say bout his work....and also how you gnna talk him done when you can't spell bro....the extra is because I want a molded look and it will b grinded down so just keep coments to yourself and if you don't like the work don't take ur shit there!


Looking good jeff....


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

Aye nice seeing your crew out there good people nice seeing you jeff along with your buddies....is the regal ok? 



TTMFT FOR KINGFISH CUSTOMS


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: I wanna give props to you fellas for bringing out the REGAL, even without having anyone to nose em' up with.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

ya the regal is okay, just broke the bar on the back of the a arm and pulled one of the bolts thru the tower after it broke. gonna fix it this week to get it ready for july 1 for the show off 8 mile


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 24 2007, 11:00 AM~8166339
> *ya the regal is okay,  just broke the bar on the back of the a arm and pulled one of the bolts thru the tower after it broke.  gonna fix it this week to get it ready for july 1 for the show off 8 mile
> *


what show?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

actually KINGFISH CUSTOMS isnt new its been around for quite a long time, my buddy use to be in EVIL WAYZ so the haters that are talking shit are either new to the game, or have no clue as to who they are talking shit too. cuz they definately havent said shit to our face. we just didnt do much work on other peoples cars in the last few years only friends and family.


here is the car show that i am refering to juiced

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=305381


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 24 2007, 02:16 PM~8167130
> *actually KINGFISH CUSTOMS isnt new its been around for quite a long time, my buddy use to be in EVIL WAYZ  so the haters that are talking shit are either new to the game, or have no clue as to who they are talking shit too.  cuz they definately havent said shit to our face.  we just didnt do much work on other peoples cars in the last few years only friends and family.
> here is the car show that i am refering to juiced
> 
> ...


damn was hoping that it was another one around here.

he's not having a hop because the park won't let him


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

ya but there is gonna be 2 hoppers from us there, double an single, just for the fuck of it


----------



## V'SKUSTOMS (Apr 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 24 2007, 02:16 PM~8167130
> *actually KINGFISH CUSTOMS isnt new its been around for quite a long time, my buddy use to be in EVIL WAYZ  so the haters that are talking shit are either new to the game, or have no clue as to who they are talking shit too.  cuz they definately havent said shit to our face.  we just didnt do much work on other peoples cars in the last few years only friends and family.
> here is the car show that i am refering to juiced
> 
> ...


Don't even worry, there is always going to be haters. But thats true when it comes to it, they wont say shit to your face. No one shouldn't be desrespecting other peoples work. Keep up the good work Bro.


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 24 2007, 03:37 PM~8167187
> *ya but there is gonna be 2 hoppers from us there, double an single, just for the fuck of it
> *


MAYBE ME AND JUICED WILL SHOW UP WITH OUR HOPPERS :0


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

ya, u cant please everyone. but its all good. funny thing is, my buddy knows the president of the car club this cat represents and was talking shit. u shouldnt talk shit to people u may or may not know, cuz u never know who they know in the end. just a total lack of respect towards his own club by disrespecting us. their club has good peeps in it that i personally know. 

ya bring the hoppers, dunno if a hop is even gonna happend but should be a nice car show anyhow. would love to check out some of ur guys work on the cars.


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 24 2007, 08:14 PM~8168474
> *ya, u cant please everyone.  but its all good. funny thing is, my buddy knows the president of the car club this cat represents and was talking shit.  u shouldnt talk shit to people u may or may not know, cuz u never know who they know in the end. just a total lack of respect towards his own club by disrespecting us.  their club has good peeps in it that i personally know.
> 
> ya bring the hoppers, dunno if a hop is even gonna happend but should be a nice car show anyhow.  would love to check out some of ur guys work on the cars.
> *


WELL I WAS THINKING OUR CARS VERSUS YOURS


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

our single seems to be working nice, from what video footage i seen. our double seems to have some bugs in it still that we are working out, but it dont sound like a bad idea homie. we are always down for some fun


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 24 2007, 07:36 PM~8168663
> *our single seems to be working nice, from what video footage i seen.  our double seems to have some bugs in it still that we are working out, but it dont sound like a bad idea homie.  we are always down for some fun
> *



you gonna make it to the impalas show this saturday?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

it is a good possibility, its a local one for us. hopefully we will get the a arm fixed on the double and the single should only need to be charged up, ill have to call the homie to find out for sure on that one. but we will definately be there


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

WHATEVER HAPPENED TO EVIL WAYZ are they still together :dunno:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

No, pretty much everyone went their own ways a few years back


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 26 2007, 01:34 AM~8177379
> *No, pretty much everyone went their own ways a few years back
> *


:0


----------



## LoudGuitars (Feb 26, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

hey jeff hows it goin i think im goin to have all the money for you mid next week! got any pics i like seeing updates :biggrin: well get back at me thanks.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

.....TTT.....


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

To.......The.....Top......







WussuP JeFF :wave:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

hey what sup homies. i dont have any new pics. havent finished up the last 4 plates yet, been workin on a few other things such as my car for once lol. let me know when u can get the chance to bring the money


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 27 2007, 11:10 PM~8192334
> *hey what sup homies.  i dont have any new pics.  havent finished up the last 4 plates yet, been workin on a few other things such as my car for once lol.    let me know when u can get the chance to bring the money
> *


 can't wait til' your ride is done bro


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

ME NEITHER LOL


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 28 2007, 10:47 AM~8194721
> *ME NEITHER LOL
> *



you should open up a prodject rides topics to keep us updated...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

we actually have too many projects goin on at the same time lol


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 29 2007, 01:10 AM~8200159
> *we actually have too many projects goin on at the same time lol
> *


:roflmao: 
TELL ME ABOUT IT


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 29 2007, 01:10 AM~8200159
> *we actually have too many projects goin on at the same time lol
> *


Sorry for adding to the list..... 

But aye jeff I got a stock regal frame you need it?let me knw...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

haha its kool we dont mind adding to the list of projects. we just gotta work some late nites. no biggy, its what we do anyways lol. ill ask my buddy and see if he wants the stock regal frame


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 30 2007, 04:07 PM~8209707
> *haha its kool we dont mind adding to the list of projects. we just gotta work some late nites. no biggy, its what we do anyways lol.  ill ask my buddy and see if he wants the stock regal frame
> *



K let me knw.....


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

no problem. should have 2 of the cars goin home this week as well. 1 regal and 1 cutlass.


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

sometime this weekend ima b ready to go out there most likely to tak you the cash..  ..sorry for lagging....thanks for all the patience and all i appreciate everything you've done bro!!!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

watup kalirider mino here we r tryng to get some work dun on jeffs car but we got ur stuff under control we r gonna try to knock that out by weekend we just got a lincon hopper in to fix no biggie oh i got my car fixd so the regals back n action we did a few things to it alot better well keep us posted


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jul 3 2007, 07:39 AM~8225035
> *watup kalirider mino here we r tryng to get some work dun on jeffs car but we got ur stuff under control we r gonna try to knock that out by weekend we just got a lincon hopper in to fix no biggie oh i got my car fixd so the regals back n action we did a few things to it alot better well keep us posted
> *


:wave: Good to hear your Regal is fixed bro


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jul 3 2007, 07:39 AM~8225035
> *watup kalirider mino here we r tryng to get some work dun on jeffs car but we got ur stuff under control we r gonna try to knock that out by weekend we just got a lincon hopper in to fix no biggie oh i got my car fixd so the regals back n action we did a few things to it alot better well keep us posted
> *


O don't even worry you guys handle wats more important I aint ina but do want to take you money because you guys have touched it but thanks for everything!

KINGFISH CUSTOMS :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

ya, u missed the fun, minos pops split my cars body from teh frame. have the frame rails exposed for reinforcing. hopefully should have the body and frame back together by the next few days. hard to get one thing down when we got 2 other cars that needs some welding and torchin and u only got 1 welder and 1 plasma cutter. well we had 2 welders. i kinda blew up the 110 welding but we dont talk about that lol. anyways get ur money in order when u can. we will still be here


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

man fuckin 3 days straight 100+ degree heat plus inside a tin roofed shop plus under the helmet of a welding plus welding = sweating in places u didnt know existed lol


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

HEY BUT IT SHOWS YOU DEDICATED JEFF AND I APPRECIATE ALL THE WORK BEING DONE.....

AND I WILL B REPRESENTING AND LETTING PEOPLE KNW WHO DID MY FRAME SO HARD WORK WILL PAY OFF....



BEFORE YOU KNOW IT YOU'LL HAVE ENOUGH CUSTOMERS TO HAVE YOUR WORKPLACE WITH CLIMATE CONTROL IN IT.... :0

BALLIN!


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

WAS NICE SEEING MY FRAME AGAIN MISSED IT...LOL WELL JUST LET ME KNW WHEN IT'S FINISHED UP....


AND I AM GOIN WITH THE POWDERCOATING ON THE FRAME I DO PLAN TO SHOW IT SO YEA....


BUT I'M DIGGING THE WORK THANKS FOR EVERYTHING BRO I'LL POST PICS I TOOK LATER....

AND REGALKING THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP ALSO APPRECIATE IT A LOT...



KINGFISHCUTOMS :thumbsup:

GOOD BUISNESS AND GOOD PEOPLE!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

finally got my frame done on my regal. just gotta jack the frame back up to the body. ur frame only needs 4 more plates to it and its done we will get it knocked out here within a few weeks, let u catch up on ur money situation and shit like that. 41chev just dropped of his nice looking 63 4 door impala to us on monday, gonna be gettin started on that this week. got the swamp cooler working too so the shop wasnt too bad the other day


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

Ok thanks for the patience bro let me knw when it's ready....



TTFMT for good buisness!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

no problem. should be done soon


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

To The Top For KING FISH !!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)

Ey pimpin cant wait for your shit to get done you gonna do tha damn thang..


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

project 63 impala full frame off


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0 TIM YOU WONT BE DISSAPOINTED THESE GUYS ARE GOOD BUISNESS PEOPLE


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

tim is good people too. should have his car completed by this week


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 15 2007, 03:17 PM~8313682
> *:0    TIM YOU WONT BE DISSAPOINTED THESE GUYS ARE GOOD BUISNESS PEOPLE
> *


who said thats my car :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 15 2007, 07:16 PM~8314823
> *who said thats my car  :biggrin:
> *


Thats right your going to donate it to me, cant belive i almost forgot thanks Tim :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

dont u have enough cars already eddie for someone to be donating 1 to you lol


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 15 2007, 09:04 PM~8316165
> *Thats right im going to donate 12 new batteries cant belive i almost forgot thanks Tim  :biggrin:
> *


hey when can i pick them up :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I got your PM Tim, I will look into that for you


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

12 batteries u should make it 14 now if ur gonna double piston pump this bitch lol


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jul 16 2007, 04:47 PM~8321961
> *12 batteries  u should make it 14 now if ur gonna double piston pump this bitch lol
> *


well this build is for sure not a secret it is getting two pistons to the nose &4 1/2 ton full stacks with 14 bat's extended rear lowers and a sling shot and yes im not the switch man ... u got to nose up to find out whos on the switch :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

haha, might i be another layitlow member who owns a orange 64 ? lol


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

up till 9 last night welding we r makin good progress frames comin along nicely on the 63 i got like one more plate left on kalirider frame alls good u know il keep u posted hopefully my weed will last ha ha support your local fish people


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTMFT .... :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jul 17 2007, 08:19 AM~8326399
> *up till 9 last night welding we r makin good progress frames comin along nicely on the 63 i got like one more plate left on kalirider frame alls good u know il keep u posted hopefully my weed will last ha ha  support your local fish people
> *


:thumbsup:


*GooD LookinG OuT HomiE*


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

let me know when you really need the rear stuff


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 18 2007, 11:00 AM~8336743
> *let me know when you really need the rear stuff
> *


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

THANKS FOR THE UPDATE HOMIE YALL REAL GOOD PEOPLE AND THANKS FOR ALL TIME PATIENCE AND GOOD WORK!

YOU WON'T B DISAPOINTED 41CHEV....


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR_@Jul 18 2007, 08:11 PM~8341391
> *THANKS FOR THE UPDATE HOMIE YALL REAL GOOD PEOPLE AND THANKS FOR ALL TIME PATIENCE AND GOOD WORK!
> 
> YOU WON'T B DISAPOINTED 41CHEV....
> *


im not worried


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

ya wont need the rear stuff until around next week. still have the front section infront of the tunnel to complete but workin out nicely until the welder crapped out on us AGAIN lol i didnt do it this time. i swear


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

liar i knew i would get the blame bite your tongue ha ha


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jul 17 2007, 08:19 AM~8326399
> *up till 9 last night welding we r makin good progress frames comin along nicely on the 63 i got like one more plate left on kalirider frame alls good u know il keep u posted hopefully my weed will last ha ha  support your local fish people
> *


* :nosad: DRUGS ARE BAD !!!*






SMOKE HOOOKA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

THIS RIDE RIGHT HERE IS BAD ASS !!!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

wheres this shop at???


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 19 2007, 02:27 PM~8346786
> *wheres this shop at???
> *


*
YOUR NECK OF THE WOODS !!!*


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 19 2007, 02:55 PM~8347063
> *YOUR NECK OF THE WOODS !!!*
> [/b]


i no in modesto but im talkin like what side of town like the street and stuff


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

cant wait to see it hoppin tim! :thumbsup:



> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 18 2007, 11:15 PM~8341435
> *im not worried
> *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jul 19 2007, 03:40 PM~8347913
> *cant wait to see it hoppin tim!  :thumbsup:
> *


like i said before if ya want to see it hop ya got to ask the switch person :0 im just the driver :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

the shop is located off of carpenter and woodland road. i didnt blame u for the welder haha it was just the welder, thank god for warranties haha frame is looking pretty nice too. sucks that the weather has cooled off and we cant get any work done lol


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

oh i know! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 19 2007, 09:02 PM~8348946
> *like i said before if ya want to see it hop ya got to ask the switch person :0 im just the driver :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 08:53 PM~8350201
> *the shop is located off of carpenter and woodland road.  i didnt blame u for the welder haha it was just the welder,  thank god for warranties haha  frame is looking pretty nice too.  sucks that the weather has cooled off and we cant get any work done lol
> *


 :wave:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

get to work just because the welder is broke or you broke it what ever the story back up your hopper get some jumper cables hook em up to your battery's and get some sticks and start welding :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 19 2007, 07:02 PM~8348946
> *like i said before if ya want to see it hop ya got to ask the switch person :0 im just the driver :biggrin:
> *


do you need me to show you how tim. :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

na my kid is hittin the switch and she talks big shit too :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

HAHA, we got an arch welder too. welder is good as new lol. the outside of the frame and the top of the frame is wrapped up, just need to do the spring pockets forward, then flip the frame over and weld up all the pieces on the bottom and plate off the bottom of the frame


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Damn Bro you keep working :0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

the welder itself didnt take a shit, it ended up being the gun. if finally shorted out on us after limping it along for the past 3 months. got a new gun, the ground dont even get hot a lil warm at best and the welder is working as nice as a pair of tits lol


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave: Jeff you guys going out to Fresno on Saturday for the King Of The Streets?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

no we hadnt gotten any of the cars ready.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

progress on the 63 since we got it


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

why did you end all of these plates in the same place? seems like a really really weak point


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

looks good bro :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

we strapped all the the gaps boss got to get em nice and buttwelded m not as good as ron but ill do this frame as good as possible promise itl work and work goood trust in your local stonedfish wassup tim wussup jimmy 420


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

haha damn jimmy jumped on that one like white on rice lol. we hadnt put in the filler plate yet when i took the pics. i filled those in today lol. we had to cut the plate at that point cuz the frame had a bend right there and the arches are made out of 1/4 inch cold rolled stamped steel. that fuckin shit wont bend to save our lives. we put it in a homemade bender using a 20 ton bottle jack and a piece of C channel and the plate bent the damn channel and not the plate lol. cant even get it to bend with a sledge hammer. so we just chopped it off and then welded it back in


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

dont worry about jimmy my daughter is going to take care of him


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

haha. just messin with jimmy. gotta have a lil fun every now and then lol. so was ur daughter one of the 2 women that came up to bring us the parts?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

yup she wanted to check it out dont tell no one but its her car i just pay


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

haha u just told everyone lol. hey talking with mino we feel that the undercoating would be better than the single stage black paint. it would make the underside look as if u just got it off the showroom floor. 

hey whos doing ur hydro installation. cuz we would really like to finish the car to 100% completion.


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

TTMFT FOR GOOS PEOPLE!!!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

truth comes out bout the car tim m just bustin balls get back to us bout that undercoatin frames dam close mino over n out


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jul 25 2007, 05:38 AM~8385860
> *truth comes out bout the car tim m just bustin balls get back to us bout that undercoatin frames dam close mino over n out
> *


ya go on the under coating :biggrin: hunt down the body mounts too i think i will have the blue prints on that new piston design now thats top secret all let you know today on the rest of the parts


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

under coating a knowing where to get the bushings are no problem. didnt know blackmagic had some new piston pumps other than the recent generation 3 pumps


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

any idea on when the rear suspension parts will be gettin to you?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

yup they sent the lower rears out for chrome so they are making new ones tomorrow .they are shipping every thing to you guys monday the latest


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jul 25 2007, 03:33 PM~8389878
> *under coating a knowing where to get the bushings are no problem.  didnt know blackmagic had some new piston pumps other than the recent generation 3 pumps
> *


that shit is code xxx top secret :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

LOL better not talk about it on the phone for national security reasons lol whats the deal with the drive shaft? any word on that. hey i dunno if u wanna make a trip out this way and fix the oil leaks on the motor such as gasket wise since its out.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 26 2007, 12:04 AM~8393774
> *LOL better not talk about it on the phone for national security reasons lol  whats the deal with the drive shaft?  any word on that.  hey i dunno if u wanna make a trip out this way and fix the oil leaks on the motor such as gasket wise since its out.
> *


fuck no im not getting dirty


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

nice dont trip we gonna take care of that leak its some minor oversite i got ur back


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jul 26 2007, 08:23 AM~8395210
> *nice dont trip we gonna take care of that leak its some minor oversite i got ur back
> *


lol thats cool just to long of a ride for me a gasket ....there was no major spots in my drive way could be frome the oil can ..i did notice it could use a power wash tho hows it going :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

haha, nothing wrong with gettin a lil dirty lol. hell have ur daughter do it, shes gonna have to learn to work on the car sometime lol. just so happends we just came up on a nice power washer. we were gonna power wash it to a brilliant shine, okay maybe not a brilliant shine but a clean one lol


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

im putting you guys on the top of my christmas card list


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

haha ya, we would like spots #1 & #2 possibly reserve spot #3 for a later date and time lol


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*SUP FELLAS !!!*


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

sup eddie n e word on ur frame?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

im thinking :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

gonna be flippin this flippin heavy ass frame over tomorrow to finish the under side. all that will be left after that is gonna be wrapping the lowers and stretching & wrappin the uppers.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i think im coming out mid morning


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

oh sure come by when its not at the hottest part of the day lol


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 27 2007, 11:16 AM~8405936
> *oh sure come by when its not at the hottest part of the day lol
> *


well maybe saturday is a better morning that way by then i know if i need to bring batteries :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

im pretty sure we wont be ready for the batteries yet. so dont rush urself. still have to plate the bottom of the frame and do the uppers and lower a arms


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

we are preparing our cars for that show in particular. street low last year in san jose was fucking tite and action packed.


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

:0 :0 









* LOCS650 AND REGALKING DECIDED TO THROW THE 1ST ANNUAL BAY AREA/ NORTHERN CALIFORNIA LAYITLOW.COM PICNIC *

IT WILL BE HELD AT QUARRY PARK IN FREMONT CALIFORNIA, ITS GOT A NICE LAKE YOU CAN EVEN GO FISHING AT WITH A PERMIT....... THE COST TO GET INTO THE PARK IS 5 DOLLARS TO PARK PER CAR AND 2 DOLLARS FOR DOGS....... AFTER WE CAN ALL HEAD OUT TO SAM'S BURGERS AND KICK


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

got the belly of the impala welded up just need to plate the bottom of it. also got my car in some black single stage paint as well. we were some busy SOB'S


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

we ll be there def gonna bring the dogs out 2 we bring some hoppers to


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

imcoming out thursday night with batt's any pic's?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

no i havent taken any pics but i will today for you. the frame is flipped over and all the plates have been welded on the underside. just need to plate the bottom of the frame and crossmember


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

here ya go tim. some more pics. we ran out of steel gonna have to go get some more. various shots of the bottom of the frame. both inside and outside of the plates are welded on the bottom now. just needs to plate up the bottom now. also the tunnel has been reinforced as well as cut for the driveline


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

give me a call was jus wondering what tym u was thnkng bout comin by we got most of the last plates in frame sbout a few hours from being done m still gonna mold out most of it though


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

Lot's of welding..... :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

haha hell ya lots of welding. my dumbass was welding in shorts and flash burned the side of my knee lol.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

13 days :0


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 5 2007, 01:59 AM~8472343
> *haha hell ya lots of welding.  my dumbass was welding in shorts and flash burned the side of my knee lol.
> *



:roflmao: sounds familiar :uh:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

ya flash burn feels so good i reccommend everyone tryin it once or twice lol


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

12 days :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

I got your back dont trip im very aware of our deadline we lookin good dont forget the blunts on your next visit packed prefferably ha ha


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

call me that stuff comes in


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

its comin in tuesday. we were pickin up metal when they attempted to drop off the shipment


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 6 2007, 11:21 PM~8490792
> *its comin in tuesday.  we were pickin up metal when they attempted to drop off the shipment
> *


so pretty much you fucked that up :biggrin: i got you coverd on the other


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 6 2007, 11:21 PM~8490792
> *its comin in tuesday.  we were pickin up metal when they attempted to drop off the shipment
> *


ouch thats got to hurt


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

shitty part was they didnt leave the lil notice about the delivery with the damn tracking number so i could call them and see if they would re deliver. lol well it will be here today between 8am and 7pm lol gotta love the 11 hour time span


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*WUSSUP JEFF !!!*


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

hey whats crackin there eddie. wheres ur buddy at aint seen him on in a while lol we still got his frame just needs 3 plates welded to it. we ran out of metal


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

get to work dammmm


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

found some on e bay 36.95 plus shipping 8.50


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

someone get to work around here lol. what did u find on ebay tim


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

body bushings :angry:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 8 2007, 08:00 PM~8508097
> *hey whats crackin there eddie.  wheres ur buddy at aint seen him on in a while lol  we still got his frame just needs 3 plates welded to it. we ran out of metal
> *


".............................."


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

oh kool. gotta love ebay lol.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

9days


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 9 2007, 09:11 AM~8511855
> *9days
> *


:wave:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

haha yee have little faith lol


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

whats in 9 days? you holdin out on me :angry: :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 9 2007, 11:11 AM~8511855
> *9days
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Aug 9 2007, 03:19 PM~8514666
> *whats in 9 days? you holdin out on me :angry:      :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

actually drive line finished bring it out tomorrow


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

cool deal. i believe mino is gonna be molding the bottom of the frame tomorrow as well. i have to drive my dad to a dr appointment in san jose so i probably wont be back until around 4


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

5 days


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

do i hear 4 days lol


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

body mounts wont get here till like tuesday pumps might be in by christmas im setting up the rear pumps had to change fittings around the drive shaft is loadid up in the car i had the drive shaft made out of solid round stock to add extra wieght when the bumper hits its going to shake the ground :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

lol either the cars gonna shake the ground or some fat bitch hehe hell in the bay it might even be an earthquake hehe


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

well


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

bottom of frame is now molded. yee haw


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

flip that shit


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

we also got in the wishbone dont give up on us my friendy we r still lookin good paint 2maro have i got you sweatin yet ha ha jus fukn around oh yea i heard the the lowrider worker elves were comin to workon the car wen i go to sleep


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

im the elf lol


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

put tho's show times in the front so you can ge the front together all rush the body mounts as soon as they get here as far as the pistons all call in the morning and tell em to just send a super duty adex to keep the flow :biggrin: going on the build if you dont finish im forced to hop my 41 :angry:


----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)

WHAT UP MINO IT MANUEL AKA "TALIBAN" WHAT IT DO HOMIE....HOPE TO SEE YA SOON IMMA BE WIT JEFF AT THE STREETLOW SHOW IN SJ....SEE YA THERE.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

haha we got 14 batteries to put in the back of ur 41 to hop lol. whatever car hops it sure in the hell will HOP


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

so the lates is they will ship pistons springs and dump tomorrow do you have a 2 ton spring laying around ??


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

nope, no 2 ton springs lyin around.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Aug 13 2007, 12:38 PM~8542984
> *nope, no 2 ton springs lyin around.
> *


i need something for the front of the 41 the mustang springs are shoot


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

get me my parts the lowrider elves showed up empty handed pleeeese i need my parts i dont want you to have to hop that 41


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*wusssup kingfish homies :wave: now i know ya'll going to make it out here to the picnic right????*


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

im trying all call them agian this morning :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

re inforce the rear end while you wait for bushings just a simple srait plate like the purple one and hurry up about it your running out of time


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

no call for shipping today :angry:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 14 2007, 06:01 PM~8554712
> *no call for shipping today  :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

hehe frame is painted. just need to stretch and wrap upper a arms. and undercoat the body. also fixed the dipstick leak as well as the vaccum hardline for ya hehe.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Aug 14 2007, 07:37 PM~8555566
> *hehe frame is painted.  just need to stretch and wrap upper a arms. and undercoat the body. also fixed the dipstick leak as well as the vaccum hardline for ya hehe.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

get me parts wat did i ever do to you that you hate me so much that i cant have my parts i just wanna build you a mad hopper so we can school some people we will make it if i can only get my fondest wish parts m just bustin balls but if parts keep us from our deadline you know who didnt drop the ball me :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

oh i could also use some more money im about out, need metal 4 rack let me know


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

lol pure luv im not hatin i think some one is stalling me out so i cant hop on saturday cuz they just arent hearing me when i say i need parts asap . all bring you some cash thursday im hopeing the bushings will be in then .


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

parts is parts lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

god bles you tim ur pure class i wish i had more custies like you makes building cars a pleasure :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Aug 15 2007, 09:52 AM~8560019
> *god bles you tim ur pure class i wish i had more custies like you makes building cars a pleasure :biggrin:
> *


pm me how much cash you need :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

working till 1am blows balls


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Aug 18 2007, 08:44 AM~8582755
> *working till 1am blows balls
> *


*
YEAH BUT THAT IS DEDICATION, KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE !!!*


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

post pics from the hop


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

would post pics if we had any. mino blew both motors up with 2 licks before he even got to hop. mine got hot as fuck and smells burned but still works. so back to the old drawing board yet again.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

holy shit batman fuckit work on my car get the uppers off so i can pick them up in the morning


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

Batman it out to lunch, u should try calling on the boy wonder, robin lol


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

new day :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

nice a arms lookin sexy ill finish the rack today and stuff all the goodies in the g spot dont you come back here till this cars done now you hear m gonna make a pit stop at some chinos house on the way to deliver some stir fry i got a special order of sweetnsour hop on your ass and a side order of chow back bumper mein ha ha ha ha hardy har harrr


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

damn tim who did those a arms? :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 22 2007, 12:33 PM~8616656
> *damn tim who did those a arms?  :0
> *


your banned till i see u at the lrm show ......... :biggrin: if you want to see it hop show up and dont waste my money :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 22 2007, 09:14 PM~8620765
> *your banned till i see u at  the lrm show ......... :biggrin: if you want to see it hop show up and dont waste my money :biggrin:
> *


:0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

REGAL KING


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

banned


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 22 2007, 12:33 PM~8616656
> *damn tim who did those a arms?  :0
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

ok i got the fork lift ready to set the rack in , one click trick


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

hey can i get a order of kung pow crash bumper chicken please with some nitrogen filled piston pump chicken cluck u mein


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 23 2007, 03:49 PM~8626923
> *hey can i get a order of kung pow crash bumper chicken please with some nitrogen filled piston pump chicken cluck u mein
> *


that reminds me i need a bottle :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

well what time are you bringing it down?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

haha, we rent our bottle. have no idea what time, u have to ask mino on that one, give him a call


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

leavin friday late night to sit in line at san mateo then all be home after i set up the 41 some time saturday


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

dont tell anyone its only in the 60's on fourth lick


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 24 2007, 12:17 PM~8632913
> *dont tell anyone its only in the 60's on fourth lick
> *


what time we going to pick her up:? :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 24 2007, 12:32 PM~8633023
> *what time we going to pick her up:?  :biggrin:
> *


delivery :biggrin: to a top secret location :0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 24 2007, 12:57 PM~8633208
> *delivery :biggrin:  to a top secret location  :0
> *


*I WANNA SEE IT !!! I WANNA SEE IT !!!*


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

well :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

SORRY TIM. WE BLEW THE HOSE LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1-26DENH5o


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

hey didnt i take you a 2 door :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

ya u did. it was a 2 door. but u know we are kingfish customs. we customized it to a 4 door. give it that hator flavor lol.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

all be out around 11 tomorrow


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

give mino a call ahead of time. i know he still needs to cut the the holes out for the rear cylinders, and fix the front hose line as well. ill be in the san jose myself. so what u think of the ride.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

oh also the radiator still leaks. not exactly sure where, but its dripping off the bottom passenger side corner. damn thing runs like a champ though after gettin those vaccum leaks fixed


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

alittle dial time and it will work


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

i would suggest another 6 prong carling switch and a hop switch. and some damn switch extension lol


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*ANYONE INTERESTED IN A CHROME PLATED GEAR BOX... 55 BUCKS AND ITS YOURS!! JUST DON'T NEED IT SINCE MY PLANS HAVE CHANGED..........
*
(ITS THE CASING MEANING YOU PUT YOUR INTERNALS IN THIS ONE.)


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------

